

Geeks vs. 9-5'ers - edw519
http://osnews.com/permalink?295748#comment_295748

======
streblo
I think if anything, its more of a scale. On one side you have people who do
it purely as a career, and on the other side you have people who do it purely
out of passion, but I think for a lot people it's a mixed bag. I love learning
about these amazing machines, but I can't say I'm always salivating to code
after a long day of work.

------
bayareaguy
Bah. I've met a few good 9-to-5 linux administrators. One of the defining
traits of an exceptional admin is their ability to stabilize their environment
by automation and rigorous attention to detail when they are working.

That doesn't mean they don't have to work crazy hours once in a while, it just
means that they care enough to know that part of their job is to create a high
quality environment.

~~~
manvsmachine
he's not saying that you can't work a 9-5 as a linux admin, he's saying that
you can't work a 9-5 job as a linux admin if you don't know what you're doing.
Your lack of knowledge would quickly be exposed, whereas Windows
systems/networks will allow itself to be set up completely wrong and still at
least function to some extent.

